# Is this too good to be true?



## coldshot (Jul 25, 2008)

Hiya again

Ive just been looking around for long term rentals in spain and found quite a few places like this (that is monthly by the way) 

can i ask, is this sort of cheap property too good to be true??? why is it so cheap?

I have been looking around the 500EURO mark and even those seem very cheap for what you actually get??

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

coldshot said:


> Hiya again
> 
> Ive just been looking around for long term rentals in spain and found quite a few places like this (that is monthly by the way)
> 
> ...


Depends on the area and what you are looking for but certainly €450 is not an unusual rent in some areas for 2 bed homes


----------



## coldshot (Jul 25, 2008)

The one i posted was for £127 a month??? looked nice too (think the link was removed though for some reason)

Whats the catch thats what i would like to know?? why can some nice places be this little??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if its a catch, but I know a lot of agents put ridiculously cheap/nice properties on their websites to lure people in. Once they've got you and you're "chomping on the bit" they then tell you that all the cheap ones have gone, the markets heaving with new customers and they've only got a couple of dear ones left - and hurry cos they're going fast!!!

I'm NOT saying thats the case with what you've found. Go and visit asap, but go carefully all the same

Jo x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

coldshot said:


> The one i posted was for £127 a month??? looked nice too (think the link was removed though for some reason)
> 
> Whats the catch thats what i would like to know?? why can some nice places be this little??


Thats very low ... where was it?


----------



## coldshot (Jul 25, 2008)

here is the description.....this property is £105 a month 

_'New 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom 1st floor apartment with solarium. The accommodation is fully equipped and has a large lounge & dining area, separate kitchen, double bedroom with en-suite shower room, twin bedded room, family bathroom, solarium, front terrace overlooking the communal pool and a private garden to the side which is ideal for BBQ’s. The beach of Punta Prima is only 1 km away while a short drive will take you to the golf courses at Las Ramblas, Campoamor and Villamartin La Cinuelica is a modern development which has been tastefully set out. There are a variety of banks, restaurants, supermarkets, doctors and pharmacies close by. Just south of the development lies the coastal town of Torrevieja which is some 35 miles from Alicante airport and is a popular year round holiday destination. The salt flats behind Torrevieja has led to it becoming the biggest producer of salt in Europe. Tourism is the other big business in Torrevieja and people flock there every year to soak up the sun on it's gorgeous beaches. The salt water lakes absorb water from the atmosphere and create a special micro climate which is widely regarded to be beneficial for sufferers of rheumatism, asthma, bronchitis and other respiratory problems. Torrevieja has a huge variety of Spanish and International restaurants, a casino, as well as historic sites. There are a number of golf courses within easy reach including Las Ramblas, Campoamor and Villamartin'_

Thats the thing though this isnt a one off there are so many this low and upto £300 a month.....seems too good to be true but when there are so many properties like this and better for this low price i do stat to wonder if its genuine.....

Im paying £550 here in the UK so anything less in a nice country like spain is a bonus


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

coldshot said:


> here is the description.....this property is £105 a month
> 
> _'New 2 bedroom, 2 bathroom 1st floor apartment with solarium. The accommodation is fully equipped and has a large lounge & dining area, separate kitchen, double bedroom with en-suite shower room, twin bedded room, family bathroom, solarium, front terrace overlooking the communal pool and a private garden to the side which is ideal for BBQ’s. The beach of Punta Prima is only 1 km away while a short drive will take you to the golf courses at Las Ramblas, Campoamor and Villamartin La Cinuelica is a modern development which has been tastefully set out. There are a variety of banks, restaurants, supermarkets, doctors and pharmacies close by. Just south of the development lies the coastal town of Torrevieja which is some 35 miles from Alicante airport and is a popular year round holiday destination. The salt flats behind Torrevieja has led to it becoming the biggest producer of salt in Europe. Tourism is the other big business in Torrevieja and people flock there every year to soak up the sun on it's gorgeous beaches. The salt water lakes absorb water from the atmosphere and create a special micro climate which is widely regarded to be beneficial for sufferers of rheumatism, asthma, bronchitis and other respiratory problems. Torrevieja has a huge variety of Spanish and International restaurants, a casino, as well as historic sites. There are a number of golf courses within easy reach including Las Ramblas, Campoamor and Villamartin'_
> 
> ...


I dont know. I have a friend who has an appartment in villamartin that sounds a similar spec to this and he rents his out for 500 euros a month, furnished!!???? He's just re-rented it for 6 months no problem

Phone the agents??? go and have a look????

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,
Got to tell you why it's so cheap in case anyone else doesn't want to be honest.
It's a cesspit of an area..........we spent a fortnight in Punta Prima last year as a base to look for properties.
Two guys tried to mug us the first night we arrived.......prostitutes are everywhere, as well as the mess they leave !
And a large gypsy camp is next the the footbridge that you need to use to get to the supermarket.
We would never go to that area again, it was awful !


----------



## Missty (Jul 12, 2007)

*A week or month*

The area is not great and I know the prices are quite cheap, but that still seems a little to cheap. Are you sure it wasn't per week instead of month?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

I think you need to be a little more choosy about what areas you would consider living, as this place sounds awful - lol !


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Sounds very cheap, sounds like a weekly amount, maybe is per month because it is dodgy area. Normally rents are 300 euros to 2000 euros per month, obviously depends on area, coastal or inland.

Spanish wages are only 600 to 2000 euros a month, hence they can not afford to pay high amounts. But why would you want to come to spain and live in a ghetto, pay market rates and you should get something normal.

If you want to live in red light district or muggers alley then yes you may get a discount.


----------

